# furs



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

how much less to green furs bring to streched

:sniper: :withstupid: :repins:


----------



## Shane Rasley (Feb 19, 2006)

it depends. usually between $5 and $30.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Depends on how well you bring your green furs to show


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't know. Never sold a green fur.


----------

